# Using a Ps2 controller on PC



## BlackVenom

motionjoy has a game pad driver for 360, ps3, and it may work for ps2

Edit: It's only the PS3 I guess. But if you're interested: http://www.motioninjoy.com/

I think I saw a guide on here somewhere on how to make a PS2 controller work.


----------



## trojan92

they don't have any for the ps2


----------



## tombom

Check out xpadder. It's not free but there are ways...

Anyways, it's one of the better controller to pc programs out there.


----------



## Captain318

I have a PS2 to PC adapter and all I have to do is plug it in via USB connect the controller and off I go. Windows has the drivers. Then I just configure the pad ingame or in some cases use Xpadder to config for certain games that don't work correctly with the controller.


----------



## trojan92

it doesn't even let me configure the games:\\
for example when I open NFSU, I go into the controller options and try to choose gamepad, but it doesnt even have the option to:\\


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

PC automaticly detects the ps2 as a ps3 controller if using a ps2 to ps3 usb adapter. iuse my ps2 controller all the time for games. some games you might needto map the buttons usings xpadder or pinnacle game profiler.


----------



## Trigunflame

"Which" connector did you use to connect your PS2 controller to your PC?
I assume you have the correct drivers? http://www.mayflash.com/Download.htm are the most commonly used drivers for Console Controller to PC USB devices.

If the game in question doesn't properly support said controller, you can use something like these to simulate keyboard/mouse input using the controller.

http://glovepie.org/glovepie.php
http://www.xpadder.com
http://pinnaclegameprofiler.com


----------



## solidgear

http://cgi.ebay.com/PS1-PS2-PSX-PC-U...item255bafd1a8

I use this adapter. Works like a charm, you just have to map your buttons. Once you plug it in to your PC with an active ps2 controller it will auto install drivers. The seller I bought it from also sent me a driver disc, but the drivers can be easily found online.


----------



## Randallrocks

The driver depends on the adapter... I'm guessing you probably have the standard blue one you get off of Amazon? If so, you need a special driver to make the vibration work... PM me for that.

If your game does not natively support it (I know Trackmania/most emulators do for sure), use Xpadder... or if you don't want to spend money, Joy2Key (but it has pretty much no features besides button remapping).


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidgear* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PS1-PS2-PSX-PC-U...item255bafd1a8

I use this adapter. Works like a charm, you just have to map your buttons. Once you plug it in to your PC with an active ps2 controller it will auto install drivers. The seller I bought it from also sent me a driver disc, but the drivers can be easily found online.

I have the same one. Works like a charm. I also got a driver disc with it but I didn't need it. If I remember correctly the disc was a mini cd?


----------



## Randallrocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain318* 
I have the same one. Works like a charm. I also got a driver disc with it but I didn't need it. If I remember correctly the disc was a mini cd?

There's two different versions of it... one that works with vibration and one that doesn't.

The disc was a mini CD and there's two driver versions made by two different companies. They're both in Engrish.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidgear* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PS1-PS2-PSX-PC-U...item255bafd1a8

I use this adapter. Works like a charm, you just have to map your buttons. Once you plug it in to your PC with an active ps2 controller it will auto install drivers. The seller I bought it from also sent me a driver disc, but the drivers can be easily found online.

I have the exact same one but it didn't come with a drivers cd


----------



## braineac85

i got a ? about the ps2/computer stuff i got one and i have it set up it works in games and in the windows device manager but other config programs will not config it for some reason example i can see the buttons work in the device manager but when i run pinnacles wizard saying move left move right nothing works at that point. so in short my control works i just cant change the button placement
any help is welcome


----------



## thelegosensei

only some games will work with game controllers. if the option isn't there then forget it or try a different game


----------

